# It's all in the Camera. Who spends how much.



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

After going to the Late Show with David Letterman last year, and being at Dolphins Stadium for the Dolphins home games. This is the camera that us used for the broadcasts. I have read into countless Studio and Field camera specs. And as the saying goes. You get what you pay for. Seems like Sony has the edge right now. For those interested in spending $100,000. You can have this camera.

http://bssc.sel.sony.com/BroadcastandBusiness/docs/brochures/v-2277-b.pdf

So much goes into the specs to bringout the HD picture. Cameras from 5 years ago. Are like so out of date. The guts of the camera in the picture is removed for field shots also. Two in one. Frame rates persecond is almost top priority.

So it comes down to. What does the network want to pay. 50k or 100k for a camera.

I hope we can have a camera tech thread one day as HD becomes more of the norm. Even though this is for DBS. We should talk about what brings the DBS to us viewers. And as the new HD Camcorders come out also for the consumer. Just a thought.


----------



## PoitNarf (Aug 19, 2006)

Yep, I've been to Late Show tapings twice and that is definitely the cameras they use. You make a very good point too. If the show is recorded using crappy cameras, then it doesn't matter what equipment is used to transmit the show to us or what equipment we have in our own homes to view it. The picture will only be as good as the camera that is used to capture it.


----------



## medic4jc7 (May 22, 2007)

Mods. I dont know why this was moved here. Subject line is.
Discussion about reception of local HDTV or Standard Definition channels off the air (OTA).
With all the discussions on PQ. That is why I placed it on the main forum. This includes all national network broadcasts and what we see. Not OTA.

Not every network uses Sony cameras.
Oh well. I'll remain a reader.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Perhaps the reason this thread was moved was because it was in the D* forum but it is more of a general HDTV programming topic. Placing it here allows people who would never see it in the D* forums a chance to join in.


----------



## Tower Guy (Jul 27, 2005)

PoitNarf said:


> Yep, I've been to Late Show tapings twice and that is definitely the cameras they use. You make a very good point too. If the show is recorded using crappy cameras, then it doesn't matter what equipment is used to transmit the show to us or what equipment we have in our own homes to view it. The picture will only be as good as the camera that is used to capture it.


The Late Show with David Letterman uses Ikegami HD cameras
http://tvtech.com/features/news/n_03_hd_move_puts_letterman_team_on_the_curb.shtml
The cameras are five years old and still make awesome HD video.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

I've done some audio work for a local freelance network camarman here. While he hasn't gone HD yet (he's trying to decide if he wants to continue the business), he does have two Ikdegami cameras (non HD) that ran him about $50,000 each when new. Nothing like taking out a mortgage to buy a couple of camcorders.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Mods. I dont know why this was moved here.


While I didn't move it, it will have a larger audience here than it would in one of the carrier specific forums. This being the general HD forum is probably the best place to get the most attention.


----------

